# Prince? or another Colnago?



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i currently own a CLX and a CX1.

the EPS is great, but i love more current designs, like the Prince.

should i stay loyal to Colnago, or should i make the switch to Pinarello?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

With the CLX and the CX-1, both of which I have seen photos of, what do you really need a new bike for right now. Wait another 6 months and see what Colnago unveils for 2010. You might be kicking yourself if you buy the Prince now, only to want a 2010 Colnago.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> With the CLX and the CX-1, both of which I have seen photos of, what do you really need a new bike for right now. Wait another 6 months and see what Colnago unveils for 2010. You might be kicking yourself if you buy the Prince now, only to want a 2010 Colnago.


Good Idea.

Colnago 2010.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Colnago or Prince ??? Very easy choice

COLNAGO


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with fabsroman, I'd wait, its too close to the new models to risk buying now, unless you've seen a older, non current, model on sale that you really want, then you might as well delay purchase....


----------

